# Who wants to have another contest?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I'm out. There's no way one of my selfbows could compete with even the "crummiest" compound with sights out there for such a contest.

Really cool idea though, and I'm looking forward to watching and seeing how it goes


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

C'mon Kegan I can make a traditional section if you want.  It's just for fun.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Jared Les said:


> C'mon Kegan I can make a traditional section if you want.  It's just for fun.


Alright! I'll make up some new arrows and finish the bow I'm working on- see how it shoots. No need to make a trad section though, probably would wind up only being me

I'm in!

Oh, and are we speaking of jsut groups, or _accurate_ groups? I mention it because today I managed to get three out of five arrows in a 7" group at 65 yards, with two wild- flyers in the wind, but they were low and left.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds like my kinda competition =]
What sort of time scale are you thinking ?
I cant shoot any distance until my easter break starts - 28th
Im up for pushing the distance out to 150yds, see what i can do =]


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

kegan said:


> Alright! I'll make up some new arrows and finish the bow I'm working on- see how it shoots. No need to make a trad section though, probably would wind up only being me
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Oh, and are we speaking of jsut groups, or _accurate_ groups? I mention it because today I managed to get three out of five arrows in a 7" group at 65 yards, with two wild- flyers in the wind, but they were low and left.


Groups as in you shoot 5 arrows and you measure the diameter of all five arrows, no just 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Sounds like my kinda competition =]
> What sort of time scale are you thinking ?
> I cant shoot any distance until my easter break starts - 28th
> Im up for pushing the distance out to 150yds, see what i can do =]


That's sweet. I might just let this thread go on forever so whenever you get something that lets you shoot further like a new sight you can post another pic on here. 

But 150 yards is crazy man. What set-up are you using?

My Captain got delayed another month or so and all I have right now is my Equalizer which is my hunting bow. When I get the Captain I'm going to sight in out to 120 I think


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im in. ill shoot 50 yards because i cant shoot farther than that, my scope wont let me.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm in as long as the weather up here stays nice


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I get a set of Arrows and new pins I will be in:shade:. Does anyone have suggestion on good hunting arrows i am shooting 45# and going up fast so from 45# to 50#.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in. I don't know how far I'll shoot yet though.




HuntLions_94 said:


> When I get a set of Arrows and new pins I will be in:shade:. Does anyone have suggestion on good hunting arrows i am shooting 45# and going up fast so from 45# to 50#.


ACC's are what I will be using this year. Axis nfused are also really nice.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe if we wait a few weeks. There is still all kinds of snow and ice outside where i am so i can really only get 25m, which isn't that far at all i'd say.  cool idea though.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> That's sweet. I might just let this thread go on forever so whenever you get something that lets you shoot further like a new sight you can post another pic on here.
> 
> But 150 yards is crazy man. What set-up are you using?
> 
> My Captain got delayed another month or so and all I have right now is my Equalizer which is my hunting bow. When I get the Captain I'm going to sight in out to 120 I think


My set-ups in the sig. last summer i was shooting 12" groups at 100yds, hopefully ill get some practice in this easter and gradually build up the distance.

Its probably worth coming up with a formula that will make the group to distance into a comparible value, like distance in cm/group in cm.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> My set-ups in the sig. last summer i was shooting 12" groups at 100yds, hopefully ill get some practice in this easter and gradually build up the distance.
> 
> Its probably worth coming up with a formula that will make the group to distance into a comparible value, like distance in cm/group in cm.


I'll try to work out that formula, I'm on break though so I dont know if my brain will work

Will your scope go down far enough without getting hit by your arrow? I've heard of guys puushing the distance past 100 yards and destroying their scopes because they didn't check to see if they had clearence.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I've got a new bow in the works. Hopefully if I get off my lazy butt I can get it doen soon, and wel'll see jsut what I can do.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> I'll try to work out that formula, I'm on break though so I dont know if my brain will work
> 
> Will your scope go down far enough without getting hit by your arrow? I've heard of guys puushing the distance past 100 yards and destroying their scopes because they didn't check to see if they had clearence.


well i only have to move it down 5cm to get 100yds, last time i did that i had plenty of room to play with . . . i think


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

il do it. i shoot recurve so itl be alittle bit harder but i think i can do it.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ill do it but I can only get out to 40 yards
Thats the maximum area I have around here with a backstop to be safe.
We just cleared out brush to get that and I dont have a 40 yard pin set yet so it wont be close to the center haha

just to clear this up am i measuring 5 arrow group or 3 arrow group?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

3 arrow groups


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> 3 arrow groups


Ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
Ill go out and shoot tomorrow if the weather permits it


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sound like this is going to be fun


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

This sounds like it would be awesome to do but my pins aren't able to go high enough. Oh well. :happy:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> This sounds like it would be awesome to do but my pins aren't able to go high enough. Oh well. :happy:


Do you mean low enough ?
You only have to shoot as long as you can, you could shoot 20yds if you wanted.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> il do it. i shoot recurve so itl be alittle bit harder but i think i can do it.


Don't worry, my sticks will make anything you do look alot better!


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

when is this going to start.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

deermeadows said:


> when is this going to start.


I'll start another thread in a few minutes and you can post pics of your groups whenever.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

im in! i can only shoot out to 60yrds though.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> When I get a set of Arrows and new pins I will be in:shade:. Does anyone have suggestion on good hunting arrows i am shooting 45# and going up fast so from 45# to 50#.


beman ics hunters, or easton epics, axis, realtree 500's


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Easton Axis FMJ's are excellent arrows, not too pricey either.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> Do you mean low enough ?
> You only have to shoot as long as you can, you could shoot 20yds if you wanted.


Oh ok! :happy: I'll get to it then!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

How many groups can we post?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

kegan said:


> How many groups can we post?


As many as you want. Just try not to hog the thread with your pics


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> How many groups can we post?


Id only post the best from any particular shoot, unless youve done multiple distances that u wanna show off =]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good. I have trouble keeping groups, so I'll keep trying to do better with my sticks. I'll try not to take up too much room!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I'm in. The only thing that I can shoot right now is at 20, but in a bit I will be able to shoot at 30.
Does the vegas 3-spot count as a group? Usually if I group, I end up hurting an arrow or a fletching, and I would rather shoot at the different targets...


----------



## ronnoc93 (Mar 12, 2009)

70 yards!!! I swear!!! Its not in the circle but who cares!!!


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

im in ill go out tomorrow weather permitting friday we had an inch of snow  saturday it all melted and we had our archery club work day so now the targets are setup and i can shoot outside. :shade: ill post a 30 yard group and a 100 yarder


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

it rained today


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Great shot ronnoc that's amazing! :wink:
But remeber that everyone needs to post there pics in the new thread so people don't have to go switching back and forth. :happy:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> Great shot ronnoc that's amazing! :wink:
> But remeber that everyone needs to post there pics in the new thread so people don't have to go switching back and forth. :happy:


I have some trouble believing him :embara: :darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> I have some trouble believing him :embara: :darkbeer:


:nod: +1


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> I have some trouble believing him :embara: :darkbeer:


Ya me too it's do-able but dang...


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> Alright! I'll make up some new arrows and finish the bow I'm working on- see how it shoots. No need to make a trad section though, probably would wind up only being me
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Oh, and are we speaking of jsut groups, or _accurate_ groups? I mention it because today I managed to get three out of five arrows in a 7" group at 65 yards, with two wild- flyers in the wind, but they were low and left.


I'll do the trad section with ya.


----------

